# Suggestion on using sarms



## goteee (Yesterday at 3:17 PM)

Hello,
I wanted to get suggestions for my situation.
Firstly I have been reading through the threads and see people suggesting to just do test and/or AAS over sarms as the gain are better. However, I dont want to pin anything as I cant see myself doing crazy cycles and having to do trt later down the line (not sure if this is how it always works still new to this)
22yr 5”9 150lb. I have an extremely long way to go even naturally (and ready to put in the work). Im not even in good shape tbh but the idea of boosting my results by using sarms sounds free considering theyre not that expensive.

Currently on a slight deficit trying to burn off some skinny fat and have been eating straight protein every meal (bad diet got me here)

Basically looking to tone up and put on more muscle and wondering if using sarms as sort of sumplements would be helpful at all. After reading the side effects, some of them sound scary but it seems relatively safe and Im a big substance abuser anyways so dont really care about taking a few yrs off the lifespan.
Also drink liquor pretty often (which I know is not great and trying to limit it recently and either drinking neat or using diet mixers as to not intake unnecessary calories.)

I understand this forum is mainly for people that are much more serious about this than I am but people here to tend to give honest advice and that all Im looking for.

TLDR; should I use sarms as supplements to help tone up and build muscle quicker or to just work longer towards it naturally without any of that, if yes what cycle would you recommend, if no feel free to flame me, bad choices got me here in the first place.
thank you for your time.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Yesterday at 3:53 PM)

Don’t use SARMs. 

They’ll mess you up. They have the same effect of shutting down your natural testosterone production. At 22 you should be producing a tone of testosterone on your own. SARMs won’t do anything more for you than you are doing with your own hormone production. 

There’s no such thing as “toning”. You’re either building muscle or losing fat. You can’t “tone” muscles.


----------



## crido887 (Yesterday at 4:12 PM)

There's a specific way of handling sarms.

It's very important.


Look at the bottle and ensure it is the product you receive. 

Open up the trash bin and throw it in there.


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 4:12 PM)

Don’t do sarms. I tried them once, and my side effects made my body feel
Sluggish, and “toxic” for lack of a better word. I didn't even go 2 weeks and stopped. Got weird acne from it, small bumps. Joints aches. And I was already on trt.

How long have you been training? Why are you looking to speed up the process? Do you plan to have results for temporarily or for life? If for life Then you have your whole life to get results.

Toning is a made up word for women, who also shouldn’t use the word. You either build muscle, or lean out.


----------



## goteee (Yesterday at 4:30 PM)

@Reader591
I havent done a bloodwork test yet but assuming my test levels are good based off that fact that I seem to keep growing shit tons of facial hair all the time. Only a few weeks into weight training so I understand that I have to first learn how to train the right way before I even start browsing this forum.

to be honest I was beating myself up for not starting to workout sooner in my life and now trying to catchup and get in better shape quickly which is why sarms caught my attention since they seem to help build muscle but I keep hearing conflicting things on their side affects.
Judging by others experiences it seems like taking a small dosage like 2.5mg of lgd or rad can boost gains without any noticeable side affects or test crash afterwards. But I also saw people saying they were shitting blood lmao so I dont really know.
Seems like Im going to just focus on training for now and possibly dabble with light dosages later on and see how my body reacts to them before doing a whole cycle.
Edit- Would it be okay for you to tell which ones you were using and dosages just so I can have more mental data on this


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 5:00 PM)

goteee said:


> @Reader591
> I havent done a bloodwork test yet but assuming my test levels are good based off that fact that I seem to keep growing shit tons of facial hair all the time. Only a few weeks into weight training so I understand that I have to first learn how to train the right way before I even start browsing this forum.
> 
> to be honest I was beating myself up for not starting to workout sooner in my life and now trying to catchup and get in better shape quickly which is why sarms caught my attention since they seem to help build muscle but I keep hearing conflicting things on their side affects.
> ...


Yea, same ole just dial in training and nutrition first. This is a good place to get help with that. We’d love to know your nutrition and workout plan. I know how it feels beating yourself up for not doing this sooner, but you are now. You can’t always let hate motivate you, it can work well, but will bite you. In fact, you have to know you won’t always be motivated, but that won’t mean you don’t want to do your workouts and keep eating well. Your goal is to make it just a part of what you do in life, like brushing your teeth or cutting your grass. 

My recommendation, is pick a change or two that you can stick with your entire life. Just back into working out or new period? Do you really think after 6 months you’ll still want to pound it at the gym 7 times a week? Doubt it. I love the gym and don’t want to do that. Some do, most don’t. Can you do 2-3 45 min-1 hour workouts for life? Probably. Maybe start at two. Build from there. Take a similar approach with nutrition and keep building over time.

If what you’re doing is working for
You and easy to fit into your life then by all means continue on.

Other people’s cycles don’t really relate to you, or me. But here’s mine, I’m on test cyp 140mg per week for my prescribed trt. I recently brought in nandrolone 70 mg per week to see how it does on my joints. It’s kinda a cover up, but I was curious. My doc tells me it’s preventative but not healing due to the extra water rention in the joints. So this means it will not heal bad joints,
But prevent them from getting worse than they are considering you use proper movement patterns. You read conflicting info online about this, but my doc actually did his phd thesis on nandrolone. I haven’t actually cycled yet. This would be my closest to
It.


----------

